# Charplaner geht nicht mit Firefox 3



## cM2003 (24. April 2008)

Hallo.

Ich nutze den Firefox 3.0 Beta 5 und der Charplaner scheint nicht zu funktionieren. Weiter als bis "Seite wird geladen" kommt er nicht.

Unterm IE funktionierts.

Gruß,
cM


----------



## Dalmus (24. April 2008)

cM2003 schrieb:


> Ich nutze den Firefox 3.0 *Beta* 5 und der Charplaner scheint nicht zu funktionieren. Weiter als bis "Seite wird geladen" kommt er nicht.


Najoa, vielleicht klappt's dann ja mit der finalen Version des Firefox. :>


----------



## cM2003 (24. April 2008)

Naja ich hab buffed auch vorgaukeln lassen, dass es der Firefox 2.0.0.12 sei, funktioniert auch net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und alles andere ausser der Planer geht Oo


----------



## Tikume (24. April 2008)

Firefox 3 = Beta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich benutze auch privat Firefox 3 und da gehen einige Sachen nicht. Aber wenn man sich unfertige Betas draufhaut muss man damit rechnen.


----------



## ZAM (24. April 2008)

Mit FF3Beta gibts auch Probleme in unserem momentanen CMS-System, aber ich würde deswegen nicht gleich die Entwickler des CMS anschreiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cM2003 (24. April 2008)

Naja, man kann ja unabhängig davon auch dem CMS ein Firefox 2 vorgaukeln, was auch funktioniert (zumindest die Edit-Auswahl) beim Charplaner hingegen nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja egal, dann nutz ich halt IE-Tab bis es eine funktionierende Version seitens buffed bzw. Mozilla/Firefox gibt.


----------



## Dalmus (25. April 2008)

cM2003 schrieb:


> Naja, man kann ja unabhängig davon auch dem CMS ein Firefox 2 vorgaukeln, was auch funktioniert (zumindest die Edit-Auswahl) beim Charplaner hingegen nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Najoa, aber wenn die Renderengine des FF3 irgendwas nicht anständig darstellen kann, dann nutzt es auch nix, wenn er dem Webserver erzählt er wäre ein FF2. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

